# Would anyone be interested in a free to good home RTC?



## kimmifw (Apr 14, 2012)

We have a large tropical tank but are looking to downsize.
I have a RTC about 2ft long feeds from your hand, good looking fish who needs a new loving home. He is free to good home because I don't want to make money off him, this is for his benefit and not mine.
Do you think anyone may be interested.:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Shouldn't get large fish if you can't home them for life! They're a commitment as much as a dog or other animal is.


----------



## kimmifw (Apr 14, 2012)

AshMashMash said:


> Shouldn't get large fish if you can't home them for life! They're a commitment as much as a dog or other animal is.


Yes thanks for the comment. He was a rescue to start with didnt belong to us but we tried to help someone out it was that or it got a pellet in the head!


----------



## andy_j (Mar 7, 2008)

All i can suggest is, if you don't get any private takers, maybe tr contacting some of the public aquariums. Kew gardens has some massive fish in their tropical ponds.

Failing that, get the barbie lit....they're good with chilli, lime and mango ive heard 

:lol2:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Contact the southern catfish rescue society - they have a facebook page . Chris Ralph ( ex practical fishkeeping magazine ) is involved with this group . 

You could also try Sparsholt agricultural college near winchester in Hampshire - they have a massive aquatics dept , Chris is involved with this as a lecturer .


----------



## kimmifw (Apr 14, 2012)

lionfish said:


> Contact the southern catfish rescue society - they have a facebook page . Chris Ralph ( ex practical fishkeeping magazine ) is involved with this group .
> 
> You could also try Sparsholt agricultural college near winchester in Hampshire - they have a massive aquatics dept , Chris is involved with this as a lecturer .


Thank you very much for your help. I will contact them immediately!


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

I think full title is Southern Counties Catfish Rescue Society :2thumb: I know Chris personally .

Any luck , what did they say ?


----------



## kimmifw (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, I sent an email with the details of how we came to own him ect.
Thank you for your help i really do appreciate it.
Its frustrating when you ask for help but people take that opportunity to jump on you without knowing any details, so thank you for not doing that.
I love this fish tbh, but he has killed 2 large Oscars and so clearly needs his own space!
I am just happy that i took him in because he would have been "disposed of" by his owner


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sure they will be able to help you , if not try Sparsholt Agricultural College where Chris lectures . Someone else I know in real life is Mats Peterson ( Practical fishkeeping magazines catfish expert) . If you go on Facebook and look for a group called plecos for sale and swap uk he is an admin on that group .


----------



## kimmifw (Apr 14, 2012)

lionfish said:


> I'm sure they will be able to help you , if not try Sparsholt Agricultural College where Chris lectures . Someone else I know in real life is Mats Peterson ( Practical fishkeeping magazines catfish expert) . If you go on Facebook and look for a group called plecos for sale and swap uk he is an admin on that group .


Will do. Thank you so much for your help it is appreciated :-D


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

kimmifw said:


> Will do. Thank you so much for your help it is appreciated :-D


 
I just sent you a friends request , if you need any more help drop me a PM on here .


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi kimm .
i saw you're post this morning at work but could not get online till now ! 
i see you have had some great help from lionfish so hopefully you will soon find a good home for the rtc . 
but if you still find you need to move out the cat in a hurry you could always try swallow aquatics at mill race .they do have a tank that has the odd rtc in it from time to time. or you could try wickford aquatics they have a 550 gal tank.they may take it in to sell on .
just for the book i think you did the right thing by taking it on and saving it from a grizzly end .i to have rescued big fish in the past that would have been put to sleep .
all the best in finding a good home for him/her and if in a few months you still are having problems finding a home give me a pm i should have my tank back up and running by then and im only up the road in silverend 
:thumb:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

kimmifw said:


> Hi, I sent an email with the details of how we came to own him ect.
> Thank you for your help i really do appreciate it.
> Its frustrating when you ask for help but people take that opportunity to jump on you without knowing any details, so thank you for not doing that.
> I love this fish tbh, but he has killed 2 large Oscars and so clearly needs his own space!
> I am just happy that i took him in because he would have been "disposed of" by his owner


Don't pay any attention to Ashmashgash, he's still very young, frustrated and yet to finish puberty... :lol2:

Sheffield fish rescue could also help, though I do appreciate it's a long way from you.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Don't pay any attention to Ashmashgash, he's still very young, frustrated and yet to finish puberty... :lol2:


Is it "rescuing" an animal if you take it in from someone who would have euthanased it, but can't provide for it for life? :?


Every day I see people who have "rescued" cats/dogs/reptiles but who can't afford basic healthcare. I never really understand how that's "rescuing" them?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Is it "rescuing" an animal if you take it in from someone who would have euthanased it, but can't provide for it for life? :?
> 
> 
> Every day I see people who have "rescued" cats/dogs/reptiles but who can't afford basic healthcare. I never really understand how that's "rescuing" them?


 
You make a valid point , though I would say bear in mind how was the original owner going to euthanaise a 2 foot RTC ? They have an armour plating on the head , so bashing it with a hammer doesn't bear thinking about and I doubt if the original owner didn't bother to research before they bought it that they would take the time and troble to kill it humanely - just my 2p's worth :2thumb:


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

well it buys time to find that fish a new home ! if kimm had not taken on this cat it would be dead ? so this was just a stop gap till a more long term home was found and i commend that .its always better to try to save than just give up (imho)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

lionfish said:


> You make a valid point , though I would say bear in mind how was the original owner going to euthanaise a 2 foot RTC ? They have an armour plating on the head , so bashing it with a hammer doesn't bear thinking about and I doubt if the original owner didn't bother to research before they bought it that they would take the time and troble to kill it humanely - just my 2p's worth :2thumb:


I agree... obviously I don't know the details. Just saying things aren't better off alive just for the sake of it, if they're still not able to be kept at their full size / correctly. 



hemps123 said:


> well it buys time to find that fish a new home ! if kimm had not taken on this cat it would be dead ? so this was just a stop gap till a more long term home was found and i commend that .its always better to try to save than just give up (imho)


It sort of does... except you _still_ need to find another home for another massive fish, and in the end is it better to have it growing and suffering in a small tank, or humanely euthanased? Being dead is sometimes better (more humane).


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

AshMashMash said:


> Is it "rescuing" an animal if you take it in from someone who would have euthanased it, but can't provide for it for life? :?


It can be. If the OP can locate a new suitable home then it is. If that is her intention, and I think it's only fair to take people at face value, then I think she should be encouraged to find the animal a home. Giving people grief could potentially put people off asking for help.




AshMashMash said:


> Every day I see people who have "rescued" cats/dogs/reptiles but who can't afford basic healthcare. I never really understand how that's "rescuing" them?


I'm sure you see many examples of poor pet keeping in your job. I actually believe that a large percentage of people who do keep pets are probably best not keeping any at all, because they would struggle to pay for their medical care should their pet become involved in a serious accident, or become seriously ill. But you know as well as I do, people only consider themselves and take on pets that they want, without seriously considering what they'd do if they got a vets bill for hundreds of pounds.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

lionfish said:


> I'm sure they will be able to help you , if not try Sparsholt Agricultural College where Chris lectures . Someone else I know in real life is Mats Peterson ( Practical fishkeeping magazines catfish expert) . If you go on Facebook and look for a group called plecos for sale and swap uk he is an admin on that group .


It's funny you should mention Mats on this thread. I know him too, and his partner in crime Jules who owns planet catfish and aquatic republic. Mats has written some articles for our website. We had a conversation at Aquatics live about the realistic care of RTC's in captivity. He done some "*** packet maths" and concluded that to successfully keep a red tail cat for it's life you'd need approximately £50,000 for a suitable tropical pond, leccy bill, feeding and all the other associated costs. 

Personally I would love to see the industry self regulate and simply stop importing these fish into the UK along with other unsuitable species. Out of the thousands of babies shipped here how many have a suitable home? I reckon they'll be less than 10 keepers here giving them the space they truly deserve.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Both Chris and Mats know their stuff , so they will find a way of helping in this situation , as I understand it the SCCRS or someone in it has access to a large tropical pond . 

Mynki - would I have met you ? Do you go to The A of A auctions / shows in Basingstoke ?


----------



## INJAF (Nov 12, 2011)

Mynki said:


> It's funny you should mention Mats on this thread. I know him too, and his partner in crime Jules who owns planet catfish and aquatic republic. Mats has written some articles for our website. We had a conversation at Aquatics live about the realistic care of RTC's in captivity. He done some "*** packet maths" and concluded that to successfully keep a red tail cat for it's life you'd need approximately £50,000 for a suitable tropical pond, leccy bill, feeding and all the other associated costs.


I think even Mats underestimated the £ swallowing powers of an RTC … Jonny Rudd puts it a little higher than £50k, try £146k :gasp:

How much will this fish cost to keep in its lifetime? | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

If anyone's not familiar with the work of the Big Fish Campaign it's well worth checking them out: BigFishCampaign.org - Promoting Responsible Fishkeeping

Also on Facebook: BigFishCampaign.org - Promoting Responsible Fishkeeping

And because we don't write this stuff so it can sit at the back of the interweb cupboard …  : a 'different take' on RTCs and what you're getting into


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

lionfish said:


> Both Chris and Mats know their stuff , so they will find a way of helping in this situation , as I understand it the SCCRS or someone in it has access to a large tropical pond .
> 
> Mynki - would I have met you ? Do you go to The A of A auctions / shows in Basingstoke ?


No. I don't think so. I'm a long way from Basingstoke.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

INJAF said:


> I think even Mats underestimated the £ swallowing powers of an RTC … Jonny Rudd puts it a little higher than £50k, try £146k :gasp:
> 
> How much will this fish cost to keep in its lifetime? | Features | Practical Fishkeeping
> 
> ...


I wonder what the real costs of keeping a silver arrowana are too? Assuming there is anyone in the UK who can actually keep one properly as I'm yet to see any kept in a suitable sized tank.


----------

